# FINALLY HERE!



## Jen50 (Dec 5, 2009)

I have been looking at the forum for quite a bit now and finally got "rights"! No I can actually speak...I have felt like I was "spying" on everyone (sorry).:spy:

I have two Havanese, Finn and Lola. Finn was my first Havanese who was a breeder "return"...hence his name "Finnegan BeginAgain". After Finn had been with me for a few months, my Golden Retriever developed a mass in his brain and had to be put down. I didn't want Finn to be alone so along came Lola. Finn is a year old and Lola is 6 months. 

I LOVE THIS BREED!!! I am in serious danger of becoming the crazy dog lady on the corner. I would love to get two more!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome! We need more pictures, however! :wink:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Welcome Jen! So glad you finally got rights. LOL

Please post pictures of Finn and Lola, we love photos around here.


----------



## Jen50 (Dec 5, 2009)

I have to figure out how to add photos. I keep getting an error message when I try to attach.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome, Jen! Looking forward to seeing pics of your babies


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome Jen. We'd love to see your babies. We're all crazy dog ladies and gents here so you'll feel right at home.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome Jen,
You came to the right place...lots of crazy hav lovers here!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Jen50 said:


> I have been looking at the forum for quite a bit now and finally got "rights"! No I can actually speak...I have felt like I was "spying" on everyone (sorry).:spy:
> 
> I have two Havanese, Finn and Lola. Finn was my first Havanese who was a breeder "return"...hence his name "Finnegan BeginAgain". After Finn had been with me for a few months, my Golden Retriever developed a mass in his brain and had to be put down. I didn't want Finn to be alone so along came Lola. Finn is a year old and Lola is 6 months.
> 
> I LOVE THIS BREED!!! I am in serious danger of becoming the crazy dog lady on the corner. I would love to get two more!


You are in good company here. Welcome from a crazy dog lady. At least that is what my kids tell me. hahaha I want one in every color. Next is a black and tan or a chocolate. hahaha


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!
Ryan


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Jen, I see MHS has already hit you.... LOL! Glad you joined us, can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jen, welcome to you and to Finn and Lola! I'm sorry to hear about your Golden's passing. That is so hard to deal with. Luckily, you had and now have those 2 Havs to keep you occupied and happy. I'm sure they bring much joy, as do our two.

Pictures can't be too large a file to post here or you'll get the error message. If you can reduce them with your photo software program or with this site: http://www.shrinkpictures.com/
you might find it easier. Yell if you need help!!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Welcome, looking forward to seeing more pictures of you babies. I love their names.


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

I love Finn and Lola's names, too! 

Like you, I was waiting verification and felt like I was spying here, too! haha! I could read messages but couldn't see photos and was getting pretty bummed.

We are getting a puppy in February and I've been keeping a list of potential names. Lola is one of my choices if we get a girl. (My favorite Marc Jacobs scent!) A friend is taking one of the males from the same litter and at the top of her name list is Finn and Talon. I much prefer Finn.  Being the Jimmy Buffett fan that I am, I'll be calling him Finns Up!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jen, Welcome to the forum. Not to worry about your MHS. We all suffer from it, and this site just adds to it. Can't wait to see more pics of your furbabies.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome Jen from one crazy dog lady to another!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: Jen, Finn and Lola!


----------



## Havaknine (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome, Jen!

I was so surprised to see a member from Perrysburg. I have spent many a summer vacation, and time during the holidays, between the two towns of Perrysburg and Rossford when I was a child. Soooo many happy memories!!

One thing I know about Perrysburg, is that you should be getting lots of snow...so perhaps you can take some pictures of Finn and Lola when the opportunity arises??

I love the Havanese breed the same as you say you do,so you must know that I am capable of being shameless when it comes to asking, (maybe even begging), for pictures!!

Angela & Lacie


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Jen
It's ok to be a crazy dog lady here! My husband has gotten to where he rolls his eyes and wanders off when I start in....so this is a great place to chat with fellow Hav lovers.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

:welcome:Jen! Can't wait to see pics!!
Gina


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome! I'll check back for pictures


----------



## Jen50 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks! I will give that the website a try! I really am not as computer illiterate as I seem!


----------



## Jen50 (Dec 5, 2009)

Okay...I think I have pix added. If it worked THANK YOU Marj!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

oh what sweet babies.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Jen..your furbabies are toooooo CUTE!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ooooh what a couple of cuties you have!


----------



## Jen50 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks....now I just need a white, a gray, brown....


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! What precious furbabies you have


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Jen50 said:


> Thanks....now I just need a white, a gray, brown....


ROFL, Jen, you sound like me.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome, Jen, Finn & Lola! What cute babies they are!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

:welcome:OMG...what cuties!!!! 

Ummmm.....you say "crazy dog lady" like it's a bad thing....:dance:


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

Welcome! Your furbabies are adorable!


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Welcome! Loved the pics, they are sooo cute!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You are most welcome, Jen! I'm so glad you got some pictures up. Your babies are adorable!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Jen50 said:


> I have been looking at the forum for quite a bit now and finally got "rights"! No I can actually speak...I have felt like I was "spying" on everyone (sorry).:spy:
> 
> I have two Havanese, Finn and Lola. Finn was my first Havanese who was a breeder "return"...hence his name "Finnegan BeginAgain". After Finn had been with me for a few months, *my Golden Retriever developed a mass in his brain and had to be put down*. I didn't want Finn to be alone so along came Lola. Finn is a year old and Lola is 6 months.
> 
> I LOVE THIS BREED!!! I am in serious danger of becoming the crazy dog lady on the corner. I would love to get two more!


SO SORRY to hear about your Golden. I too have a Golden and a Havanese. My Golden girl is almost 8 and I know Goldens are notorious for getting cancer and it worries me. They are the best dogs along with Havs. I can't imagine life w/o either. 
Your pups are so cute and I love their names!


----------



## Jen50 (Dec 5, 2009)

Don't you think Havanese are the Golden's personality in a little package (minus all the dog hair!)?


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Your babies are adorable!

I too have a Golden, a Lab and a Hav. Havs are as close to the personalities of my retreivers as any small dog I've ever encountered. My Hav is pushier than the retreivers, but thats just how she is - and the 2 big dogs just sigh and put up with it. They have a great time together and really enjoy each other....


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Jen50 said:


> Don't you think Havanese are the Golden's personality in a little package (minus all the dog hair!)?


I say this all the time. When I was ready for another dog I really wanted another golden but my back can't bathe one anymore and my Niki needed to be carried the last month or more of her life and I physically would not be able to do that all in say 15 to 20 years. Havs seemed to be the perfect solution. Now I am just addicted to them! LOL


----------

